# Nuggets Suspend Martin Indefinently



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Press Release_ - The Denver Nuggets have suspended forward Kenyon Martin indefinitely for conduct detrimental to the team.


Link


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

This gives you more info. Seems to be a misunderstanding about playing time.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2422069


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, Just wow, I'm a K-Mart supporter, but Kenyon just needs to give it a rest. The guy is a shell of his former self right now, and it's apparent he isn't going to get better anytime soon. No reason to start taking the entire team down with him, if these rumors are all true.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, to think he could of been on the jazz. He would have boozer's contract now if boozer didn't decide to leave clevland and join the jazz. If the rumors are true, then he needs to settle down. Good luck denver, even now it will be harder to get a win vs the clippers being down 2 games and now with only camby vs caveman and brand. Maybe melo will break out and have a huge game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How ****ing stupid on Kenyon's part. He talked in the media about how much he wanted to play in the playoffs and how he would produce in the playoffs. So what if Karl doesn't want to play you as much as you think you should play. Be a ****ing man and do what the coach asks of you.

Kenyon is my favorite player in the NBA, but this **** is just getting out of hand. The Nuggets weren't honest about the type of knee surgery he had until late in the season, so while it is admirable that he attempted to come back 5 months after surgery when recovery could take 18 months (see Amare), this is the ****ing playoffs and his teammates need him to do what the coach wants him to do.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

george karl is power tripping. whatever team he is coaching there is coach-player relationship problems. i knew this would eventually happen, it was only a matter of time. not putting all the blame on GK cause kmart can be childish


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think that the timing for this is terrible.

Right in the middle of the playoffs is NOT when you want to discipline your guys.

I can't blame Karl since KMart was stupid for bringing it up. However, I think Karl should have just fined him instead.

I think this is the beginning of the end of the KMart era.

I can't believe the Nuggs lied to us and said KMart had arthroscopic surgery instead of Terrell Davis Microfracture surgery...completely unreasonable for him to come back so soon.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

ok here is the situation... kenyon martin has not done a single thing all year long. trust me ihave watched almost every nuggets game, either at my house, or at work. i work in a bar. Kenyon has has limited outbusts of excellent playing time. usually followed very quickly by lackluster effort and complaining. kenyon has done less this year for our team than fransisco elson and reggie evans. i am taking the stand point of once kenyon martin goes out on the court and plays EVERY SINGLE PLAY!!! and puts forth the effort that he hasnt shown us in a long time if ever. it seems to me that as soon as he sign his name on the 90 million dollar dot, he got his head stuck so far up his rear end, he figured that every one would bow to the great that is kenyon martin. 
dont get me wrong, i was... key word... WAS a huge kenyon martin fan. i have jerseys, cincy jerseys, met him, gotten autographs... hell i even supported his fat contract because he USED to be a hussle player. one fans would love.


George Karl is doing the right thing


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Somebody told me that the Nugz are 19-6 without K-mart. Not sure if thats true. But if it is true it proves that he is not that important to your team success. What happened to the gritty,agressive KMart that everyone seemed to love in Jersey?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Somebody told me that the Nugz are 19-6 without K-mart. Not sure if thats true. But if it is true it proves that he is not that important to your team success. What happened to the gritty,agressive KMart that everyone seemed to love in Jersey?


Good point, I can't imagine Karl would do this unless he knew he could and still win. Maybe it really is the best thing. Too bad that Martin couldn't have just done what he can with the minutes he got and the timing is horrible, but I bet the Nuggz are better off without him.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

ya see k mart chose thewrong time to screw up. the playoffs????????? come on now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well rumors are going around that two prominent Nuggets have lost confidence in K-Mart. Always hurt and then he sulks when he hears trade rumors. This signing will be Kiki's undoing.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Martin Apologizes

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40215/20060426/martin_apologizes_for_mondays_actions/


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Real GM says kmart is going to get traded. they also quote several gms saying other teams would actually take him. seems like gms want to pawn off an expiring deal for him. which afirms my what I believe, that we could get expiring deals, and a first round pick or a young player

example one:

<!--StartFragment --> 


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Moochie Norris
6-1 PG from West Florida
2.8 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 9.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
7.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +5.7 ppg, +3.7 rpg, and +1.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New Orleans Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Moochie Norris
6-1 PG from West Florida
2.8 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 9.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
7.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -5.7 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and -1.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jonathan Bender
7-0 SF from Picayune Memorial (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 10.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +8.5 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +2.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jonathan Bender
7-0 SF from Picayune Memorial (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 10.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -8.5 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -2.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to see Denver bring in Stephen "Woooo" Jackson, but I dont' think the Pacers would want to make that trade.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well rumors are going around that two prominent Nuggets have lost confidence in K-Mart. Always hurt and then he sulks when he hears trade rumors. This signing will be Kiki's undoing.


And it should. You don't give up three first-rounders and 92 million for a guy that plays a position that you've got filled (Nene). On top of that, there were a few questions about his knee at that time. 

It just wasn't a smart move, and now the Nuggets are paying for it. That contract isn't going anywhere, so hopefully Martin can recover from his surgery as well as possible and play consistent minutes for us. That's basically the only option at this point.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

I AM SAYING IT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! "THE NUGGETS WILL NEVER REACH THEIR POTENTIAL UNTILL KIKI IS GONE!!! I REPEAT THE NUGGETS WILL NEVER REACH THEIR POTENTIAL TILL KIKI IS GONE"


ok now that that is out of my system. in both scenarios that were given as possible trades, none of them really addressed our needs. the one with pj, moochie, and JR doesnt address our needs because the centerpiece of that trade is JR SMITH, he is not a half court offensive player. that is what we need most desperatly. smith is best in transition where he can use his athletisim to his benifit. i love the aquisition of PJ BROWN he is a perfect locker room presence and will only benifit this team, even at the age of 74 or whatever he is.

second trade helps more so with the nuggets half court needs because that is when jackson is most effective. in a half court setting... let me ask you all this though... do we want another hot head in denver? dont get me wrong... i love stephen jackson and have been a HUGE pacers fan for the last 15 years. got indiana banners and memorabilia all of the place, reggie miller is my basketball hero and favorite player. so i would love to see a pacer in denver. i wouldnt do that trade because i dont want his head in denver. would love his game but not his head... i would however rescind my statement if we could get david harrison along with jackson. 
many of you will say.... WOAH!!!!!!! WAIT one minute... aboveallodds just contradicted himself by saying that he doesnt want ahot head in denver but he would settle for two.

i answer. yes because harrison is a big body who wont back down from anyone. he is mean and has an attitude...something we desperatly need in the paint. we thought we were getting that swagger with kenyon but he cries more than he makes people cry. david harrison is young, can block shots and rebound... AND HE HAS A TRUE LOW POST GAME!!! something that camby, evans, martin, najera, etc... dont have. he shoots a remarkable percentage from the field. for that i would take jackson based soley on the hope he keeps his head together for a full season like i know heis capable of. love that trade if we can get...


Harrison, jackson
for
Martin, hodge


add in the necessary throw ins to balance out the salaries


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I was actually thinking about David Harrison before you posted this.

Kudos to you!

I agree that he and Jackson would be suhweet in Denver!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i do think jackson will be shopped. thats why i posted that trade option. would they take on kenyon's contract? and im sure he'd have to pass a physical. His value is down, but he is tradable. we arent going to get three first round picks for him though, thats for sure

as for JR Smith, he is young and has potiental, probably will have a much improved year if he is in a different location. and he can shoot. you need a guy that can shoot. period. 3 or 4 years from now, if we make a trade for JR Smith. it will look smart.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> as for JR Smith, he is young and has potiental, probably will have a much improved year if he is in a different location. and he can shoot. you need a guy that can shoot. period. 3 or 4 years from now, if we make a trade for JR Smith. it will look smart.




no it wont look smart... JR smith fills none of our voids. we have a low post presense void on offense, we have a void with deep consistant shooting, and we have a half court offensive player void... sorry but JR smith does not fill any of these. it will just be another stupid move on denvers behalf. dont get me wrong, jr smith is going to be one helluva player but he will not fit what denver needs


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

from the article linked to above...


> Sources told ESPN's Stephen A. Smith that Martin went into a profanity-laced tirade against Karl during halftime of Game 2 on Monday night.





> "Well, it is hard for me to visualize him actually playing 20 minutes of basketball again because he doesn't participate in practice very often. He just wants to play in the games," Karl said. "That philosophically doesn't make any sense to me. I think he has a big-time heart. I think he is a big-time competitor and he did a heck of a job in the second half against Brand for Game 1.


Gotta agree with the thought process. At any level, if you don't practice, you shouldn't play. And cursing out a coach? I wouldn't be surprised if we never saw Kenyon on the court in a Nugs jersey again. What could have been...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Once again nuggets fans. I'm sorry that you guys got such a big ego player. He needs to repect the coach. You guys have a good front court, it's just that when you have players like that, it makes you want to throw up. I'm watching the game tonight. Looks like it's a very low scoring game, but your up! Peace out.

I'm looking forward to next season, it looks like it will be just the nuggets and the jazz going for the Northwest Division. Hopefully both teams can stay healthy. It would be a fun game to wach jazz vs nuggets. You guys need an outside threat so teams dont just go to the zone. Maybe melo will work on his 3 point jump shot over the summer some more. He would be a great threat with a high 3 point percentage.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

aboveallodds24 said:


> no it wont look smart... JR smith fills none of our voids. we have a low post presense void on offense, we have a void with deep consistant shooting, and we have a half court offensive player void... sorry but JR smith does not fill any of these. it will just be another stupid move on denvers behalf. dont get me wrong, jr smith is going to be one helluva player but he will not fit what denver needs


 
really, how many three pointers did we make tonight?

JR Smith is a kid, that eventually will be a good player and already shows he has range on his shot.

the guy was born in 1985, scott needs to have a little patience, but he doesnt, so ill take the 37% three point shooting 19 or 20 yr old kid, and they can have k mart


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

i was at the game tonight... and they cant shoot... NO ONE on the damn team can shoot... but JR isnta pure shooter who is better in transition. yes i understand he is young but he doesnt fill the voids we have right now as a shooter.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

aboveallodds24 said:


> i was at the game tonight... and they cant shoot... NO ONE on the damn team can shoot... but JR isnta pure shooter who is better in transition. yes i understand he is young but he doesnt fill the voids we have right now as a shooter.


id be willing to bet there are other nuggets posters that would agree with me that he has star potiental, and would also agree that in the next few years he could make over 100 3s per year at a good percentage. 37 to maybe even over 40 percent as he matures.

he's athletic and certainly would fit the nuggets style. definiately JR would be a long term solution


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the coach disrespected Kenyon. As soon as it happens to Melo...he will be gone. Karl is a hardass....remember, Milwaukee.

Kenyon is an ***.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

i have never once said that he doesnt have star potential.i just feel that he wont fix the nuggets right now. thats it... here i will simplify things... if we want to contend for a championship next year then no... we need to go another direction but if we want to contend a few years down the road, then i am not opposed to investing in him.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> And it should. You don't give up three first-rounders and 92 million for a guy that plays a position that you've got filled (Nene). On top of that, there were a few questions about his knee at that time.
> 
> It just wasn't a smart move, and now the Nuggets are paying for it. That contract isn't going anywhere, so hopefully Martin can recover from his surgery as well as possible and play consistent minutes for us. That's basically the only option at this point.


on top of it...kobe, manu, pierce, and somebody else (i forget who) were all available/on the market.


----------

